# Transfer Wholesaler?



## Lance3375 (May 26, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to know where I should be able to order heat transfers (or are they called Decals for shirts). The characters I want are very basic and well known such as Elmo, Cookie Monster, Sponge Bob, Superman, Batman, Iron Man, Avengers and funny shirts with one liners or internet jokes.


Basically, my target audience are kids and teenagers. (for now)


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The designs that you have listed are not available as transfers...legally. There are no licenses provided.


----------



## Lance3375 (May 26, 2012)

I see. So everything was custom made. Ok then. Thank you.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ed is probably talking about Elmo, Cookie Monster, Sponge Bob, Superman, Batman, Iron Man, Avengers, etc. when he says they are not available........If you got to Pro Worlds site, there are lots on funny sayings, etc.....Funny Heat Transfers - Funny Iron Ons - Pro World


----------

